# My Hunting Glasses and Head Position !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been shooting pretty well after figuring out my pouch hold height and the little things that go into shooting accurately, but my head position was/is still a bit of a problem, but I may have stumbled upon a solution.

I shoot like a left eye dominate shooter, so the tubes must be under my left eye for aiming.... not a problem as I hold the sling in my right hand and the tubes go under that eye. I block the right eyes vision so the left eye takes over ... no problem again as my patch only blocks the right eye upon shooting .... but it leaves a wide degree of variance for the tilt of the head position, which effects the right and lefts. I may have stumbled upon a solution.

I cut the tape at the bottom at a 45deg angle to allow for ground visibility, but when I'm shooting if the 45deg cut is parallel to the ground, my head position is in the correct spot and I don't get lefts or rights (at least not any where near as much) When my head is in this position my left eye if directly over the tube .... BINGO !

Here is a pic of my shooting glasses so you can see what I'm talking about... it is very, very fast as it is easy to see out of your peripheral vision before you start to aim.









Some of you guys that may be getting rights and lefts may want to try this out, your eye dominance does not mater, as it is just a matter of putting the patch on the opposite lens of your eye dominance.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just came back from shooting again ... this idea works like a champ ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wellgood tohear you have now got it sorted out what will work best for you..so now you will be come more accurate...

Best too you my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good hints, especially for those who shoot with their non-dominant eye.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds good, Wll! I can see how that would work!

I've actually been using a narrow translucent line on my safety glasses within the peripheral vision of my dominant/sighting eye. It helps me to train myself to identify and maintain the correct head tilt position that works for a matching anchor point:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43366-received-pocket-predator-seal-sniper-poly-today/#entry540126


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> Sounds good, Wll! I can see how that would work!
> 
> I've actually been using a narrow translucent line on my safety glasses within the peripheral vision of my dominant/sighting eye. It helps me to train myself to identify and maintain the correct head tilt position that works for a matching anchor point:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43366-received-pocket-predator-seal-sniper-poly-today/#entry540126


Yes, even though my right eye is shut of from vision when I tilt my head, you your never know it, both eyes are open as you would normally shoot.

In actuality it would be better if I used a translucent piece of tape and a thin black line at the 45deg cut. That way it would let in more ambient light making it better for the pupils to adjust to light. I may do that.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again this am and shot a bit, yes this angled 45deg corner really, really helps. Is it making me a shooter like the great shooters on this forum ? ...nope, but it GREATLY reduces the lefts and especially the rights, now I'm concentrating more on elevation ?

I have in the past LOTS of shots that were the correct height but off to the right ... The last few weeks not so much as I'm trying to tilt my head in the same position, but sometimes I forgot or don't tilt enough. It is easy for me to tilt my head a bit, but not directly over the elastic, giving me parallax error --- it is the last 15+degs that makes the difference, especially at the 35+ yard distances I shoot. .....this eliminates that problem and is always visible ... it is working for me.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Awesome Shooting Today !*

Went to my usual spot and was seeing nothing, a few rabbits running around acting cute, but that was it.

As I'm heading back to my car after walking along some alfalfa fields a starling lands, actually a few of them in a old tree. The one in best view is about 20 feet high and over 43 yards away. (long paces after I was through shooting).

I have a 3/8" steel in Roger's weave pouch and let 'er fly, the starling flutters his feathers as if just hit with a cold breeze. I load up a 5/8" marble (so I can follow the ammo path) and let that rip .... I did this three other times before he had enough and took off. Usually starlings don't hang around if they feel something is not right, they are gone !

All the shots were no more than two inches around him, at the most, my shots were there - my last shoot looked like it went right between his legs, I was flipping out how close I was at that distance. A few more months of me working things out and I'm going to be a pretty good shooter ;- )

As I was lining up I made sure the edge of the glass tape was parallel to the ground, and when this happens, good things happen as my aiming eye is directly over the tubes ;- )

I was very, very pleased this am.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Not to much luck shooting at ground squirrels 70 + yds away today . had some close shots though ;- )

When shooting at 30+ yds I was doing pretty good

As a side note my weaved pouch from Roger is holding up like a champ, I now have many, many, many hundreds of shots through it and it is awesome.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been going out every week end twice or three times a day shooting and testing stuff ... man alive my shooting has greatly improved.

I'm bending my head so my shooting eye is directly over the tube and my draw is about an inch under my ear and about 2 inches back of my ear.. I look at the target both eyes open (although one is blocked) and go by feel as always .. I'm there, was hitting all kinds of targets today, and the ones I missed it was very close ... I'm very happy the way things are going right now ;- )

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

That's great, wll. I have news to report too, but no photos so "it didn't happen." Accordingly, I won't post a first kill report to the hunting topics. I was visiting a good friend out of town and my friend's wife has a wonderful garden full of all kinds of yummy plants. Unfortunately, they are yummy to squirrels too! I told her I could take care of the latest pest that was taunting her from her garden. I grabbed my Milbro HTSS and a 3/8" steel ball (the only ammo I had on hand) and popped him one in the head. I can tell you that 3/8" steel is adequate on a squirrel with a headshot! I was planning to recover my trophy but my friend's wife pitched it down a steep brushy hillside before I could collect it while I was gloating over my kill and laughing my guts out with her husband (who had been after this critter for the last couple of weeks) and I didn't see her dispose of my first SS kill.

Been going out every week end twice or three times a day shooting and testing stuff ... man alive my shooting has greatly improved.

Then she told me she wanted to learn to shoot a SS and I gave here a lesson. She's never even shot anything in her life! Here husband is a big firearms guy but has never been able to take squirrels in their garden with a rifle or shotgun; I think because he's not comfortable shooting near the house and garden stuff. I ordered a PocketPredator poly HTSS with the grip coating and titanium attachment system.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> That's great, wll. I have news to report too, but no photos so "it didn't happen." Accordingly, I won't post a first kill report to the hunting topics. I was visiting a good friend out of town and my friend's wife has a wonderful garden full of all kinds of yummy plants. Unfortunately, they are yummy to squirrels too! I told her I could take care of the latest pest that was taunting her from her garden. I grabbed my Milbro HTSS and a 3/8" steel ball (the only ammo I had on hand) and popped him one in the head. I can tell you that 3/8" steel is adequate on a squirrel with a headshot! I was planning to recover my trophy but my friend's wife pitched it down a steep brushy hillside before I could collect it while I was gloating over my kill and laughing my guts out with her husband (who had been after this critter for the last couple of weeks) and I didn't see her dispose of my first SS kill.
> 
> Been going out every week end twice or three times a day shooting and testing stuff ... man alive my shooting has greatly improved.
> 
> Then she told me she wanted to learn to shoot a SS and I gave here a lesson. She's never even shot anything in her life! Here husband is a big firearms guy but has never been able to take squirrels in their garden with a rifle or shotgun; I think because he's not comfortable shooting near the house and garden stuff. I ordered a PocketPredator poly HTSS with the grip coating and titanium attachment system.


Great story, ya if you send a 3/8" out at a good speed it can knock the tar out of something for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

From glasses to masks to ? I'm always changing... these Dewalt safety glasses have been the most comfortable yet, and offer a good deal of protection. The right section has been taped over with a 45 Deg cut out in the corner.... it works great.

It covers my eyes and surounding area very well and protects the side of the ear area a little too where the tubes are pulled close !:









My other mask is just to much in the field and when it is 100+ deg, even though it is mesh ... it is still hot !

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

calinb said:


> I ordered a PocketPredator poly HTSS with the grip coating and titanium attachment system.


I meant to explain that I placed the order for a gift to my friend's wife. She really wants to practice and learn how to shoot a SS for pest control.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Good idea


----------

